# Beverly Sills Farewell Song.................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Sills at 8 years old. cute


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so sad Beverly is no longer with us. She had some sort of presence that makes me think she is still somewhere among us. I always admired her voice flexibility. She was amazing.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Any more fans of the live Huguenots performance from 1969? Not complete, alas- but I've been looking for a decent Huguenots recording for a while and this is probably as good as it gets.

Part 1 one on Youtube:






Part 2:


----------

